# Website Update



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Added some new watches:

Website Update 5-5-2007

-k


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

kinaed said:


> Added some new watches:
> 
> Website Update 5-5-2007
> 
> -k


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

rondeco said:


> Nice website , easy to navigate with great pics, good work -k
> 
> Might I ask , does your multi language translation tool work with Windows ? , if so would it be ok to download it ? .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback!

The widgets are Mac-only.

Sorry,

-k


----------

